# Videos en bambuser.com no funcionan

## pcmaster

Hola,

Mi Gentoo no es capaz de hacer funcionar los videos de www.bambuser.com. Sin embargo, puedo ver perfectamente los videos de youtube y vimeo.

En mi móvil android y en el portátil con ubuntu funcionan sin problemas. la única diferencia es que la última versión de firefox disponible como estable en gentoo es más antigua, pero la versión de flash instalada es la misma.

El vídeo no carga: al hacer click con el botón derecho sobre donde debería aparecer el video, la primera vez hay una opción de reproducir, al acvtivarla, la siguiente cez el menú ha desaparecido y sólo aparece un mensaje de que no se ha podido cargar la película.

¿Alguna idea de cuál puede ser el problema?

----------

## esteban_conde

He entrado sin login a ver que pasaba en el menu de broadcast he abierto dos o tres videos y se reproducen correctamente y la segunda vez pulso sobre la imágen con click izquierdo y se abre perfectamente.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

En mi caso, al hacer clic con el botón derecho y dar a reproducir, no hace nada y la siguiente vez que hago click con rel botón derecho en el menú sólo salen dos entradas: "No se cargó la película..." y "Acerca de Adobe flash player..."

¿Qué navegador usas?

----------

## esteban_conde

Hola @pcmaster 

 *Quote:*   

>  www-client/firefox
> 
>       Latest version available: 24.8.0
> 
>       Latest version installed: 24.7.0
> ...

 

----------

## pcmaster

Qué raro... he probado eliminando el directorio .mozilla (bueno, cambiándole el nombre) y tampoco...

¿Con qué USEs tienes compilado Firefox?

Saludos,

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-24.8.0  USE="alsa dbus gstreamer jit libnotify minimal pulseaudio startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug (-pgo) (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="es_ES

 

Ningún añadido a eso, nada en package.use.

En /etc/portage/make.conf USE="X gnome systemd pulseaudio dvb ffmpeg -bluez -consolekit"

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Probé el link y puedo ver los videos sin problemas, es muy raro. Podrá ser algún problema en la configuración? En los plugins tengo "activar siempre" en shockwave.

Firefox lo tengo con la USE="-bindist"

Una vez tuve un problema así y se me solucionó reinstalando adobe-flash.

----------

